# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  N80 as wifi voip phone! Δουλεύει!!!

## tsampouros

Μια μπακάλικη λύση για μας που θέλουμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε το Nokia μας ως wifi sip phone.

Από το http://twmn.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3593




> Οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζετε ότι η μοναδική εφαρμογή για voip σε s60 3rd edition (Nokia N80, N91 κλπ) που έχει βγει μέχρι τώρα είναι το tivi (http://www.tivi.com), η οποία είναι κλειδωμένη με provider της Latvia.
> Εννοείται πως δύσκολα θα μιλήσουμε μέσω Latvia με ποιότητα, γιαυτό με ένα κολπάκι μπορούμε να παρακάμψουμε τη Latvia και να μιλήσουμε απευθείας με i-call, wireless ή άλλο provider.
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα tivi που εγκαθιστούμε στο κινητό έχει κομμένο το dns. Δηλαδή αν δοκιμάσουμε να καλέσουμε [email protected] θα μας βγάλει μήνυμα : Do not use dns.
> Αν καλέσουμε όμως [email protected] θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι το sipura που έχουμε συνδέσει το i-call μας χτυπάει!
> 
> Για να μας καλέσουν τώρα στο Nokia και να ακούσουμε την ωραία μελωδία του tivi, αρκεί να μας πάρουν στο [email protected]
> 
> Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ, αλλά πώς θα γίνει να παρακάμψουμε τη Latvia για να μην ακούμε τι λέει ο άλλος μετά από 2 sec? Αυτό είναι το πιο εύκολο, αν φροντίσουμε να υπάρχουν τα κατάλληλα routes(πχ ασύρματο, local lan), χρησιμοποιεί το internet μόνο για τα sip REQUEST. Η φωνούλα μας ταξιδεύει από το LAN.  
> ...

----------

